# EMS Jacket



## jlperk88 (Jan 20, 2012)

Does anyone use the 5.11 Responder 3-in-1 Reversible High-Vis Parka?  I am looking at getting one, but would like to hear from someone that already has one.  Do they hold up?  How hard are they to keep clean?  Are they warm?
Are they worth $300.00?  Also what ever other comments you have.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 20, 2012)

Don't have the Parka, but as far as 5.11 goes, I've yet to have anything of theirs that didn't "hold up".


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 20, 2012)

We all wear the job shirts, and our service just ordered the hi viz parkas for us. They love 5.11 stuff here. 
I like it too, but I wouldn't spend my own money on a hi viz parka.  just sayin'.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 20, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> We all wear the job shirts, and our service just ordered the hi viz parkas for us. They love 5.11 stuff here.
> I like it too, but I wouldn't spend my own money on a hi viz parka.  just sayin'.



We get the job shirts provided at my agency.  I <3 my job shirt.  It says "Paramedic" on the back in shiny letters and everything!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 20, 2012)

Jobshirts, agency t shirts and ball caps are the only things NOT provided at my service. But, the "official" Jobshirt is the 5.11. Everyone has one, however mine doesn't say paramedic in shiny letters.  I knew I should have moved to Texas!!!


----------



## 94H (Jan 20, 2012)

Our service pays for half of the 5.11 Jackets. They hold up really well, i don't think I ever heard of anyone who had to replace theirs.

They are also extremely warm and comfortable, plus the ability to take the lining out comes in handy during those in between months


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 21, 2012)

At my agency, we get to choose between the job shirt or the winter coat.  While the jacket cost more if I want to get it myself, I know that I can wear the job shirt a lot more throughout the year than the winter coat, so I chose the free job shirt 


But they don't provide hats, so I had to get one myself.  Luckily there's an embroidery shop nearby that stocks caps specifically for us and all the employees get them there, $20 for the cap and they embroider your name and certification on it.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jan 22, 2012)

We get a $200 allowance annually to use on job shirts, duty shirts, polos, T's footwear, cold gear, hats, etc.  Also after 6 months on the department we are issued a winter coat.  It's a Gerber, retails for about 350.  It has a removable lining that can be used as a zip up sweatshirt.  I like it a lot.  The only complaints I have is that the elastic at the bottom doesn't close all the way up to me (I'm a skinnier guy) so there is a bit of a draft when it is very windy.  Also, even when I am wearing a knit cap, there is a small space between the top of the collar and my hat that can be cold when we're standing out on the highway.

A hood would have been idea for that, but really, it's a solid jacket.

My other department bought me a 5.11 jacket that I don't like as much.  It's also a very solid model, but it is shorter.  It's also just one jacket with no removable lining so it can't be used in the spring and fall as this one can.


----------



## EMT-IT753 (Jan 22, 2012)

I do have the jacket you are referring to. We had the option at my service to get these jackets for work.

We were at -20 degrees the other morning and the jacket kept me nice any warm. They are a very durable jacket. The drawback is getting blood on the fluorescent fabric. Blood will turn the bright color to black. 

Last year we had a tornado roll through town and the jacket repelled the rain for the few hours we were working in it. The liner is removeable so it can be worn all year. The reflective bands are highly visible at night and the fluorescent yellow fabric is very noticeable during the day.

I give the jacket a 10/10.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 22, 2012)

EMT-IT753 said:


> I give the jacket a 10/10.




I give it a 10/10, because it's got a good beat and you can dance to it.


----------



## gw812 (Jan 31, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Don't have the Parka, but as far as 5.11 goes, I've yet to have anything of theirs that didn't "hold up".



So far most of my 5.11 stuff hasn't. Out of 4 pairs of EMS pants bought through EMT and Paramedic school so far 3 were sewn incorrectly, and even one of the replacements sent wasn't sewn correctly. 2 zipper/seam failures and 2 cargo loops not sewn fully. The cheapo $20.00 army-navy special has lasted longer. 

I'd check the item REALLY well before wearing it.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 31, 2012)

Just opened the box from amazon with my brand new Frogg Toggs horny toads hi viz water proof jacket. Love it. I've had their base model jacket for 7 years and decided to upgrade to one that meets my services hi viz requirements. I just wish it was reversible.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 31, 2012)

gw812 said:


> So far most of my 5.11 stuff hasn't. Out of 4 pairs of EMS pants bought through EMT and Paramedic school so far 3 were sewn incorrectly, and even one of the replacements sent wasn't sewn correctly. 2 zipper/seam failures and 2 cargo loops not sewn fully. The cheapo $20.00 army-navy special has lasted longer.
> 
> I'd check the item REALLY well before wearing it.



I haven't been very impressed with most of the 5.11 stuff I've seen either. I haven't owned any so I can't speak to how it holds up but the actual stitching and way their put together just seems a little sloppy considering the price.


----------



## DPM (Jan 31, 2012)

It seems like its well thought out kit, but I wouldn't want to spend 300 notes on something that's going to get beaten up at work. 

I've got a $30 fleece, and a rainproof shell jacket type thing to go over the top. It keeps me warm and if I put a whole in it I'm not going to loose any sleep. It would be nice if it was more "reflecty" but we've got hi-vis vests for that.


----------



## jlperk88 (Feb 1, 2012)

I appreciate everyones input about this.  I own several sets of the 5.11 tactical pants and also several of their tactical shirts, and I love them all.  They are some of the most durable, well constructed clothes I have ever owned. I was just leery on spending $300 on a jacket.  Thanks again.


----------



## DrParasite (Feb 1, 2012)

jlperk88 said:


> I was just leery on spending $300 on a jacket.  Thanks again.


$300 on a plain old jacket??  of your own money?  F-that!!!

If I were to spend my own money on an expensive jacket, I would get this one: http://shop.uniforms-etc.com/Game-6-in-1-ANSI-Approved-Jacket-1350.htm (that's just one linke, shop around you might be able to find a better price)

it's less than $150, and you can use it in different types of weather.  

I have purchased game job shirts and jackets in the past, they have held up well.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 1, 2012)

This is my Frogg Togg jacket. Patches are attached with iron on Velcro so I can peal them off and it just looks like a hi viz riding jacket.  It's not reversible and it wouldn't work by itself in real cold weather but it's cut to fit over a liner. Completely water proof and has a tuck away hood. Cost me 120 bucks but if you can find them in a retail store they are usually closer to 100. It came as a set with matching pair of pants for that price.


----------



## TraprMike (Mar 1, 2012)

if you have a Fleet Farm farm store handy. check out there inventory. i bought a hi vis coat for 40 bux. no zip out liner but it has black lowers to not show dirt. our amb dir liked it so much he bought several for others who wanted them.


----------

